# Remplissage Procedure



## lenamarie73 (Oct 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with how to bill this procedure? 

Any guidance would be appreciated!
Thanks.
LT


----------



## shortblonde6 (Oct 7, 2015)

The AMA has advised to report the remplissage procedure with modifier 22.


----------



## lenamarie73 (Oct 7, 2015)

Is it billed as an unlisted 29999?


----------



## shortblonde6 (Oct 8, 2015)

If the remplissage is performed in conjunction with a capsulorrhaphy, the AMA advises to add modifier 22 to CPT 29806.  Before this guideline was active, it used to be reported with the unlisted.  However, if the remplissage is the only procedure performed, I would imagine you would have to use an unlisted code.


----------



## jessieraebaker (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you happen to have any documentation/article information so I can have something in writing on this? I'd like to present this information to our doctors.


----------



## jfolz (Oct 16, 2017)

*Late to the discussion but I just found this info*



jessieraebaker said:


> Do you happen to have any documentation/article information so I can have something in writing on this? I'd like to present this information to our doctors.



Per Coding Clinic 4th Q, 2016 page 10, question 2 from the "Ask the Editor" section
(In summary)  
When a patient reports for an arthroscopic anterior capsulolabral repair with arthroscopic remplissage and rotator cuff repair- report code 29806, and 29999 (for the remplissage).  
They then called the rotator cuff repair "incidental" to the other procedures.


----------

